# Rationale Video -- Switch to Sony from Nikon



## distant.star (Oct 21, 2014)

.
Interesting reasons why one pro photographer moved to Sony mirrorless from Nikon...

http://youtu.be/7wM_5nROeaw?list=UUDy1DrgRSUN1C29fmBLJj5g

Makes me wonder how far this will go before Nikon and Canon get some convincing product into the marketplace.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 21, 2014)

Interesting only in the most liberal definition of interesting. ;D

So some guy decided to switch camera systems. This is interesting?

I doubt this will have any influence on anyone else's decision to switch or not switch.


----------



## distant.star (Oct 23, 2014)

.
Yes, I should have said, interesting -- for those who have eyes to see.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 23, 2014)

Posted and discussed last week.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23222.msg452302#msg452302

If he considers the differences in systems enough reason to change, good for him, we should all do the same, but most don't consider the differences in systems enough reason to change.

I have several key reasons to stay with Canon for the foreseeable future, they are well thought out reasons that are every bit as convincing for me as his were to make a change for him, so what?


----------



## distant.star (Oct 23, 2014)

.
Thanks. I didn't see that.


----------

